# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an da Geçen BESMELE Konusunda, Sizleri Düşünmeye Davet Ediyorum.

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizleri düşünmeye davet etmek istediğim konu, surelerin başında besmeleyle yani, Bismillahirrahmanirrahim RAHMAN VE RAHİM OLAN ALLAH IN ADIYLA diye başlamasının nedenleri ve besmelenin ayrıca bir ayet olup olmadığı konusu üzerine olacaktır. Bunu hiç düşündünüz mü? Besmele bir ayet midir? Ayet değilse, neden yalnız surelerin basında vardır? Acaba Kuran da surelerin başında geçen besmele, neden tek bir ayet yazarken ya da okunurken, besmele ile başlanmaz. Sanırım sizde bir an bu sorumdan sonra düşündünüz. 

Bu konu mezheplerde tartışma konusu ve farklı görüşler var. Tabi bu yazımda farklı görüşleri zikretmek, örnek vermek yerine, sizleri bu konu üzerinde bizzat Kuran merkezli düşünmenizi rica ediyorum. Dikkat etiyseniz besmele yani Rahman ve Rahim olan Allah ın adıyla diye başlayan bu cümle, Allah dan gelen bir bildirinin olduğunun, ilk sözleri olduğunu anlıyoruz. Şöyle de diyebiliriz. Yeni bir sure indiriliyor ve Cebrail yeni sureyi tebliğe başlarken, bu sözlerim Allah katından gelen Rahman ve Rahim olan Allah ın sözleridir diyor besmeleyle.

Şöyle bir soru gelebilir aklınıza. Neden surenin başında varda, diğer ayetleri tek tek okurken besmele yok. Çünkü surenin tamamı bir günde tek seferde inmedi. Ne kadar zamanda indiğine dair bir bilgide yok zaten. Bir sure diyelim 6 ayda indi, ama surenin ilk başında besmele var. Bu düşünceden yola çıkarak şunu söyleyebiliriz. BESMELE ALLAH KATINDAN, CEBRAİL TARAFINDAN YENİ BİR KONUYU (SUREYİ)TEBLİĞE BAŞLARKEN, TOPLUMUN DİKKATİNİ ÇEKMEK, YENİ BİR KONUNUN AYETLERİNİN TEBLİĞ EDİLDİĞİNİ ANLAMALARI ADINA, ADETA BİR BAŞLIK NİTELİĞİNDE VE CEBRAİL BESMELEYLE ŞUNU SÖYLÜYOR ELÇİSİSNE VE İMAN EDENLERE. SİZLERE RAHMAN VE RAHİM OLAN ALLAH IN AYETLERİNİ İLETİYORUM.

Bu konu sanırım geleneksel Hanefi İslam anlayışında da böyle algılanmış olmalı ki, namaz kılarken imam besmele okumadan ayete başlar. Hatta rivayet hadislerde bile böyle geçer ve Peygamberimizin namazda ayetlerden önce besmele okumadığı rivayet edilir. Elbette bu rivayet bizim için kanıt olamaz. Ben konunun genel toplumda nasıl anlaşıldığını anlatmaya çalışırken bu örneği verdim. 

Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığının sitesine, ya da birçok dini konularda yazılar yazan sitelere baktığınızda, bir ayeti ya da mealini yazmadan önce, besmeleyle başlamadan yazıldığını görürsünüz, farklı uygulayanlarda var elbette. Tabi bazı kardeşlerimiz, farklı bilgilerle İslam ı anlamış olduklarından, buna itiraz ettiklerine şahit oluruz. Şunu da söylemek isterim. Elbette ayetleri tek tek yazarken de besmeleyle başlayabilirsiniz, çünkü Allah ın ayetini tebliğ ediyorsunuz. Anlatmaya çalıştığım, Allah ın bu konuda bizleri bağlayıcı bir emri yok. Kuran da verilen besmele örneği çok açıktır. ZATEN BESMELE, BAŞLI BAŞINA BİR AYETTİR.

Bu konuda farklı bir tartışma da, besmele bir ayet midir konusudur. Aslında bunu tartışmanın hiçbir anlamının olmadığını düşünüyorum. Allah surelerin başında, yeni bir konuya özellikle başlarken besmeleyle başlamışsa, bu sözlere ayet midir değil midir demenin bir anlamı yoktur. Besmele sonradan insanlar tarafından ilave edilmediğine göre, elbette bu cümlede bir ayettir ve bizlere anlatmaya çalıştığı çok önemli bilgi içermektedir. Bizlere düşen gereksiz tartışımlar yerine, besmelenin neden surenin başında özellikle yer aldığını, anlamaya çalışmak olmalıdır. Ne yazık ki bu konuda farklı düşünceler var ve besmelenin daha sonra Kuran a, Peygamberimizin ilave ettiği dahi söylenmektedir. Lütfen unutmayalım, Allah ın elçisi, Kuran a bir kelime bile ekleme yetkisine sahip değildir. Hatırlatırım Allah, Kuran ı ben koruyorum diyor.

İlginçtir, Kuran da yeni bir sure olarak ayrı zikredilen, TEVBE suresinin başında, besmele yoktur. Bu konuda da her zaman olduğu gibi rivayetlerden yola çıkarak, birçok şey söylenmiştir. Bizler onların etkisinde kalmadan, konuyu Kuran merkezli düşündüğümüzde, aslında TEVBE suresinin ayrı bir sure olmadığı, bir önceki ENFAL suresinin devamı olduğu anlaşılıyor. İki sureyi de okuduğunuzda, konuların benzerliğini, hatta birbirini açıkladığını, tamamladığını fark edersiniz. 

Bu konuda düşüncelerini söyleyen din âlimleri de genel olarak, bu düşüncede birleşmişlerdir. Bunun dışında başka bir fikir yürütmek, ancak kendi düşüncelerimizi, Kuran a söyletmek olur diye düşünüyorum. Allah ın açıklamadığı bir konuda farklı sözler söylemek, bizleri gerçeklerden uzaklaştıracaktır.

Gelelim günümüzde her konuda, işe başlarken ya da herhangi bir şeyi anlatırken, besmeleyle mi başlamalıyız konusuna. Aslında bu soruya farklı şekillerde yaklaşanları, araştırmalarım sonucunda gördüm. Her düşünceye saygı duyarım. Bende düşüncemi söylerim elbette, ama Kuran ın apaçık örneğini, gerçeğini de söyleyerek, kararı her Müslüman ın kendisine bırakmak istiyorum.

Kuran da yeni bir konuya, yani Sureye başlarken, Cebrail özellikle surelerin tebliğine, bizzat sizlere tebliğ edeceğim ayetler, RAHMAN VE RAHİM OLAN ALLAH IN ADIYLA SİZLERE TEBLİĞDİR, diye başlıyorsa, besmelenin özü Allah ın tebliğini bir bütün halinde yaparken, ya da Kuran ı okurken söylememiz, Kuran ın bir emridir diyebiliriz. 

Peki, konu ayetlerin tebliği, hatta din ile ilgili bir konu değilse, normal yaşantımızda bir işimize başlıyorsak ne olacak. Bu durumda aynı Kuran da olduğu gibi, birebir aynı sözlerle aynı düşünceyle, yani sanki Allah ın ayetlerini tebliğ ediyormuş, Allah ın emrini aktarıyormuş gibi, besmeleyle söze başlamamız ne kadar doğru olur. Konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için size Hz. Süleyman ın, Sebe melikesi ne gönderdiği bir mektup örneğini vermek istiyorum. Bu ayette, besmeleyle başlar ve bakın neler söylenir.

Neml 30-31 : «Mektup Süleyman'dandır, RAHMÂN VE RAHÎM OLAN ALLAH'IN ADIYLA (başlamakta) dır. « BANA BAŞ KALDIRMAYIN, TESLİMİYET GÖSTERİP BANA GELİN, diye (yazmaktadır)». (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Peki, Hz. Süleyman bu mektubu ne için yazıyordu, nereye ve kime baş kaldırmayın diyor, burası önemli. Mektubu gönderdiği toplumu, tek bir ilah a iman etmeye davet ediyordu. Bunu önceki ayetlerden öğreniyoruz. Demek ki Hz. Süleyman, tıpkı Cebrail in ayetleri elçisine tebliğ ederken besmeleyle, yani bu tebliğ, Rahman ve Rahim olan Allah ın sözleridir diye başladığı gibi, Hz. Süleyman da aynı mantıkla, düşünceyle başka ilahlara, güneşe tapmayı bırakmalarını, tapılacak iman edilecek yalnız Allah olduğunu tebliğ ediyor ve Allah ın buyruklarına baş kaldırmayın, Allah a teslimiyetinizi gösterin emrini mektupta yazdığı için, besmeleyle başlıyor mektup. Çünkü dinde zorlama yoktur ve Hz. Süleyman hiçbir toplumu kişisel olarak her hangi bir inanca zorla davet etme yetkisinde de değildir. Tebliğ ve uyarı ALLAH IN UYARISIDIR.

Yine Kuran dan konumuza açıklık getirecek, Alak suresi 1. ayeti hatırlatmak istiyorum. Bu ayet YARATAN RABBİN ADIYLA OKU YANİ ALLAH IN ADINA OKU, ALLAH ADINA ÇAĞRIDA BULUN, DAVET ET DİYE BAŞLAR. Devamında da, Allah ın ayetlerini tebliğ eder. Demek ki besmeleyle başlamanın asıl amacı anlatılanların, söylenenlerin ALLAH KATINDAN GELDİĞİNİN BELİRTİLMESİ ADINA SÖYLENDİĞİ, ÇOK AÇIK ANLAŞILIYOR. 

Bizler ne yazık ki besmele konusunu Kuran dan değil, farklı rivayet bilgilerden, beşeri fıkıh inancından aldığımız bilgiler ışığında anladığımız için, farklı anlamlar yükleyebiliyoruz. Ayeti yazmadan önce sorduğum soruya, tekrar dönelim. Peki, bizler herhangi bir işe başlarken, Allah ın ismini anmayalım mı? Elbette bunu düşünmek ve söylemek aptallık ve Kuran bilmezlik olur. Bizler Kuran ı anladığımız dilden okumayıp, ayetlerin ne anlama geldiği konusunda da çok fazla düşünmediğimiz için, düşünmeden Arapçasından söyleyip, okuyup geçiyoruz. 

Allah ın adını anmadan, elbette hiçbir işe başlamamalıyız, hatta yarın ya da daha sonra yapacağımız bir iş için bile, ben şu işi yapacağım, bu işi yapacağım diye bile kesin konuşmamalıyız. Bunu yapmayın diyen Kuran dır. Peki, bizler nasıl başlamalıyız, her işimize başlarken? Bunu Kuran dan aldığım bilgi ışığında anlatmak isterim. RAHMAN VE RAHİM OLAN ALLAH IN İZNİYLE BAŞLARIM dememiz, çok daha doğru olur. Çünkü Allah Kehf 2324. ayetlerinde, yapmayı planladığımız işler için bile Allah, bunu yarın yapacağım şeklinde söylemeyin diyor ve bakın nasıl söylememizi istiyor.

ALLAH'IN DİLEMESİNE BAĞLAMADIKÇA HİÇBİR ŞEY İÇİN «BUNU YARIN YAPACAĞIM» DEME. (Kehf 2324)

Buradan da şunu açıkça anlıyoruz. Her işimize başlamadan önce, Allah ın iznini almalı ve onu anarak yardım istemeli ve ALLAH IN İZNİYLE DİYE İŞE BAŞLAMALIYIZ. Tekrar etmek istiyorum, Kuran da geçen besmele, Allah ın emirlerini tebliğ ederken, tebliğ edilen ayetlerin, Allah ın buyruğudur, ONUN ADINA SÖYLÜYORUM, anlamında kullanılmıştır. RAHMAN VE RAHİM OLAN ALLAH IN ADIYLA

Örneğin Kurban keserken, surelerin başında geçen besmeleyle, Kurban kesenleri görürüz. Yani Rahman ve Rahim olan Allah ın adıyla diye kurban kesenler var. Hâlbuki Rahman sıfatı herkese acıyan, merhamet eden anlamındadır, ama bizler bu sözü hayvanı keserken de bazen kullanıyoruz. Besmele konusunu yanlış anladığımız için. Hâlbuki Allah Hac suresi 34. ayetinde, Allah ın rızasını kazanmak adına kestiğimiz Kurbanları keserken, ALLAH IN ADINI ANIN DER BİZLERE. Yani bu sözüyle, kurban kesecekseniz yalnız Allah için kestiğinizi söyleyin emrini vermiştir. Onun içindir ki Kurban keserken bizler, Allah için Kurbanı kestiğimizi mutlaka söylemeliyiz. Onun için Kurban keserken BİSMİLLAH ALLAHÜ EKBER DER VE KURBANI KESERİZ. Ya da Kebir Allah diyebiliriz. Peki, neden bunu Türkçe söylemeyiz de, Arapça söyleriz. Tüm bu inançlar, geleneğin farkında olmadan üstümüzdeki baskısıdır. Hâlbuki Kurban keserken, ALLAH IM SENİN RIZAN İÇİN KURBAN KESİYORUM, SEN YÜCESİN ULUSUN. Dememiz çok daha güzel olmaz mı?

Dilerim cümlemiz, Allah ın bizler için gönderdiği rehberi Kuran ı anlayarak, düşünerek okuyan, batıldan ve hurafeden uzak İslam ı yaşayan, Allah ın azınlık halis kulları arasında oluruz. 
Saygılarımla

Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

